# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Implmentation d'un Singleton avec Delphi 7

## popo

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Implmentation d'un Singleton avec Delphi 7

L'implmentation classique du Singleton ne pose aucun problme sur les dernires versions de Delphi ; par contre, avec les versions plus anciennes, les champs statiques ne sont pas autoriss et provoquent une erreur de compilation. Voici des exemples d'implmentation sur Delphi 7.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Papy214

Je n'ai pas de D7 sous la main mais en lisant rapidement, une premire rflexion : dans GlobalVariableSingleton , on a toujours accs au Create de l'objet, ce qui ne force pas le singleton  l'usage

Par contre, AdvancedSingleton est pour moi la meilleure solution

----------

